# My Dad's '61 Renault 4cv



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,
This is a model of my Dad's first car, a Renault 4cv. It's built from the Imai 1/20 scale kit and while a good size and generally well done, the detail is very basic. From the many Imai Gerry Anderson kits I have built, I was surprised it did not have missile launchers in the headlights or something. It did have provision to motorise it, though.

I added PE door locks, valve stems, proper indicator lenses, rego plates and label in corner of windscreen, wing mirror, mud flaps, air intakes in rear fenders, converted it to right hand drive. 
Also used lots of Testors Krome foil, it is thinner and brighter than Baremetal. The grey is a mix of Humbrol 40 and gloss white. The green is Tamiya IJN Green XF70. Clear gloss is Gunze Mr Super Topcoat Gloss (wicked!) The base is from an Imex display case that I added Evergreen 3/16 tile section to sprayed black. Dad's car probably never looked this factory fresh and tidy, but I think it looks good.

Dad turned 71 last week and this is part of my gift to him. He got me started in modelling when I was a kid.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the photo that I had for reference.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice looking model. don't know much about Renaults. That looks like a rear engine that wanted to be a front engine...


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you Steve, not really into French cars myself, but this was a special one for my Dad. Yes it was rear engined, watercooled, hydraulic shocks and while very basic in some aspects, Dad claims it had courtesy lights in the doors & some other refinements. Hard to spot them from my model tho.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Lived in France for a while in the 90's.

The CV value was an indication of horsepower. Registration fees and insurance were set accordingly. Everyone knows the citroen 2cv (think Richard Dreyfuss' car in American Graffiti). By the 90's Renault was still making a Renault 4, and 5 (it was sold here for a while in the '80s by AMC along with the ugly Fuego) but they were all front engine.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nicely done and all from a b&w picture. Thanks for sharing it and your story.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw thats so sweet. The model looks awesome!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I've seen it in the shops, but never really had a good look at it. I think Heller did a police version in 1/24 scale?
I have the old bagged Airfix Renault Dauphine I'd like to get done one day...

Chris.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments, it is nice to have a model appreciated by fellow builders. 

I gave it to my Dad tonight and he was thrilled, so that made me even happier!

Auroranut, yes Heller did the Police version and a sport version (basically the same) in 1/24. If you want a nice kit of the Renault then go for that one as it has full engine, interior, etc. I went for the Imai one though as it was the closest in some exterior details to Dad's one.

Thanks again, Geoff


----------

